# yellow lab puppy



## 7mm08 (Feb 8, 2008)

Anyone know of any yellow female puppies for sale or a good breeder to buy from. What a good one but do not want to brake the bank.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

My advice would be to find the best breeder available. An extra $300 - $500 will be worth your investment if you are looking for a champion hunter.

My sister has a $300 Lab that isn't worth a lick in the field.

My dad has 2 $300 Labs that aren't worth a lick in the field.

The best dog I had growing up was a Springer/Lab mix that was free to a good home, so you can find those too.

I would still say the better the breeder, the better the dog if you average it out.

Check out this site.

http://www.gundogbreeders.com/viewClassifieds.html?breed=labrador-retriever&submit=SEARCH&state=44


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

both ted barker and allen dustin turn out good yellows. lindsay robinson occasionally has a litter of yellows as well. sorry but i do not know who has one on the ground currently.

i don't think ted has a website but he had a pretty good way to remember his number that i seem to have forgot. maybe someone on here remembers it.

http://www.dustbusterkennel.com/Home.html -- he's in american fork but may be semi retired recently. he was a prolific breeder and seemed to had many litters available frequently.

http://www.gypsyoakretrievers.com/ -- he's in malad, Idaho but frequently down at lee kay for events. he turns out some 60lb and smaller labs that work well for my purposes.

I've worked with labs from each breeder. all will be great hunting dogs if that's what you're after.


----------



## 7mm08 (Feb 8, 2008)

*yellow labe puppy*

Thanks for you replies and information I found one last Monday and put money down
on her. I am getting her from LABROOKLABS in Caldesac, Id. the litter was born 3/6/2015
the breeders are very nice and good to work with, the price was about the same as many
good breeders.


----------

